# Mw3



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How many Bonus Maps are there?

I haven't been in for ages, so I had to download all the DLC, as it's included in Hardened Edition.

When I look in the PS Store, I count 15 Bonus Maps. But I can only see 11 when I choose which map I want.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

There is another option now mate with a couple of extra maps its 1v1 and 2v2 should be agroung and something else


----------

